# Blue Buffalo - less waste?



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

So, we for the last week have been feeding Mandy 3/4 cup of Iams and 3/4 of Blue Buffalo. We have in the morning when she was strictly on Iams she would poop 2 times in the morning and like 1-2 more times afternoon/evening. She is allowed out in the house when she has pooped her 2 x in the morning. But, now I am thinking she may go less being it's a higher quality food? Thanks!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes that's enitely possible.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Fewer fillers in the food mean more is being digested, so yep she should poop less. You should also be able to feed a little less since more is being digested.


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

Get rid of the Iams and if cost is a factor switch to Chicken Soup, I have raised mine on Chicken Soup and he has always gone twice a day morning and evening and it is not even that expensive but if you read the ingredients its good stuff.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Kerchak is one Blue Buffalo and goes morning and evening, usually soon after being fed. Being a better quality food means less waste


----------

